# Order for Blood Work



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

I had a total thyroidectomy in June of this year. My diagnosis was Papillary Carcinoma. Did not have RAI. Doctor has ordered my first set of blood work since surgery. I noticed she didn't order "thyroglobulin". Shouldn't this be watched for recurrence?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I didn't have mine tested for a full year, either.

Some doctors get it tested right away, just to get a baseline number. Some don't...the reason being that everyone with a thyca diagnosis will have high levels of thyroglobulin for months after surgery. So you won't get a number that points to recurrence vs. no evidence of disease. What you want to see is a trending downward of that number, should your doctor choose to test it.

If I were in your shoes, I would ask what his/her plans are, long term, for blood work and when s/he plans on testing it.


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks!! She did tell me she will do ultrasounds every 6 months for 2 years along with bloodwork. I was confused when I saw what the order requested.


----------

